# John has been added to your queue



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

This is an annoying new development on Lyft. I was doing Lyft's hourly guarantee last night and was just completing the second of the required hourly rides when at 01:58 I get the notification that "John" had been added and that I would be picking him up on a new ride assignment after clearing the current pax. Err...no, no I won't. Doing that ride at 01:58 in a guarantee hour would have meant that I would be doing the ride for free. No thanks.

I had to call John and tell him that I did not accept his ride, that it was assigned to me by Lyft without them asking me etc etc. John was of course extremely drunk and unhelpfully simply repeated his pickup location. I told him to cancel if he wanted to avoid paying a cancellation fee. I told him that the clock was ticking and suggested that he get off the phone and do it while there was still time. He was up for a drunken argument; I wasn't so I had to hang up on him, wait five and then no show him to avoid the acceptance rate hit. Ignored his two or three subsequent phone calls, then had to go into my voicemail to delete the surely gibberish messages he left before Lyft cut his access to my number. Note to self - disable voicemail before starting a shift.

Anyway, doesn't seem a very "seamless" process to me.


----------



## Ghost Riderz (Jan 19, 2016)

This only happen in line rides. You can turn this option off. Try to go offline while you are in the middle of a line ride. Then app asks you to confirm current ride as last ride.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It's a great feature for those of us who actually want rides. Just cancel if you don't want it. Same penalty as if you weren't in a ride and got his ping at 1:58.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I think lyft is doing that on purpose to cheat on guarantee!
I had a trip requested around 1:50 and dropped off around 2:10, so I got this hour's guarantee.
In a couple of mins, got another ping in the second hour, so I should got the guarantee for the second hour.
But when I checked trip history, the requested time of the second trip was 1:55, how come!
I've submitted a ticket but haven't heard nothing over a week!
And it happened again later, another ticket, no answer either!


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Ghost Riderz just figured it out. When you accept a lyft line, switch to offline after accepting. It'll say some thing like "You will be signed out after your ride".

Will try it next time, thanks. They messed with me the same way doing guarantees.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

uberpa said:


> I think lyft is doing that on purpose to cheat on guarantee!
> I had a trip requested around 1:50 and dropped off around 2:10, so I got this hour's guarantee.
> In a couple of mins, got another ping in the second hour, so I should got the guarantee for the second hour.
> But when I checked trip history, the requested time of the second trip was 1:55, how come!
> ...


For purpose of guarantees and peak rides, a ride is counted in the hour you ACCEPT it. So if pax requested at 1:55 but you accepted at 2:00, the ride belongs to 2:00.



BaitNSwitch said:


> Ghost Riderz just figured it out. When you accept a lyft line, switch to offline after accepting. It'll say some thing like "You will be signed out after your ride".
> 
> Will try it next time, thanks. They messed with me the same way doing guarantees.


Clarification: Last Ride mode will keep you from getting any NEW RIDE requests. However, if you're in a Line ride additional Line pickups will still be added, just not STACKED rides.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

The trip was counted in the hour of the requested time. It doesn't matter what time you accept it.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Note to self - *disable voicemail* before starting a shift.


How do you do this? I have an I-phone 6s. I checked Settings and Voicemail and see no option to disable/turn it off.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberpa: 924163 said:


> I think lyft is doing that on purpose to cheat on guarantee!
> I had a trip requested around 1:50 and dropped off around 2:10, so I got this hour's guarantee.
> In a couple of mins, got another ping in the second hour, so I should got the guarantee for the second hour.
> But when I checked trip history, the requested time of the second trip was 1:55, how come!
> ...


They stopped answering tickets around a week ago


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Adieu said:


> They stopped answering tickets around a week ago


They answered my other tickets within 1 to 3 days but not these two!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberpa said:


> They answered my other tickets within 1 to 3 days but not these two!


They USED to answer in 2-4 hours, yeah...

Although it likely "helps" that they clearly filter for keywords... IDK try stuffing it with "safety" keywords like 'belligerent inebriated rider repeatedly refused in violent language...' (For example, in a description of why you don't want to be picking up people who you haven't manually accepted after getting their rating..)

It's quickly turning into creative moves vs. the search engine out there


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also just never pick up anyone named John never seen any good come of that!


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> This is an annoying new development on Lyft. I was doing Lyft's hourly guarantee last night and was just completing the second of the required hourly rides when at 01:58 I get the notification that "John" had been added and that I would be picking him up on a new ride assignment after clearing the current pax. Err...no, no I won't. Doing that ride at 01:58 in a guarantee hour would have meant that I would be doing the ride for free. No thanks.
> 
> I had to call John and tell him that I did not accept his ride, that it was assigned to me by Lyft without them asking me etc etc. John was of course extremely drunk and unhelpfully simply repeated his pickup location. I told him to cancel if he wanted to avoid paying a cancellation fee. I told him that the clock was ticking and suggested that he get off the phone and do it while there was still time. He was up for a drunken argument; I wasn't so I had to hang up on him, wait five and then no show him to avoid the acceptance rate hit. Ignored his two or three subsequent phone calls, then had to go into my voicemail to delete the surely gibberish messages he left before Lyft cut his access to my number. Note to self - disable voicemail before starting a shift.
> 
> Anyway, doesn't seem a very "seamless" process to me.


Lyft came up with that annoying future just like Uber's stacking pings back in January .


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> For purpose of guarantees and peak rides, a ride is counted in the hour you ACCEPT it. So if pax requested at 1:55 but you accepted at 2:00, the ride belongs to 2:00.
> 
> Clarification: Last Ride mode will keep you from getting any NEW RIDE requests. However, if you're in a Line ride additional Line pickups will still be added, just not STACKED rides.


Correct, you can't stop line ride add-ons,

Also someone please tell me, how do we cancel a individual line ride passenger, I see no way to do it..


----------



## Ghost Riderz (Jan 19, 2016)

I think there is no option to cancel individual line pax unless you make the pax cancel it.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Correct, you can't stop line ride add-ons,
> 
> Also someone please tell me, how do we cancel a individual line ride passenger, I see no way to do it..


You can only cancel the whole Line, not individual passengers. You can SKIP individual passengers after arriving by selecting NO SHOW after 100 seconds or by selecting 2 passengers when they only requested for 1 rider.



uberpa said:


> The trip was counted in the hour of the requested time. It doesn't matter what time you accept it.


I stand corrected (see attached photo). I mixed up the Guarantee Zone language with the Hourly language. The request can come from and/or drop off outside the Guarantee Zone so long as you are inside the Zone when you accept. But to count for the hour the ride must be requested in that hour.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Correct, you can't stop line ride add-ons,
> 
> Also someone please tell me, how do we cancel a individual line ride passenger, I see no way to do it..


Oh and if you have a rider get out before it is their turn, just tap drop off when it is their turn.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I detect far more than a whiff of BS in this...

Also, last I checked, we weren't driverless cars yet. Between simple human needs like to occasionally urinate, more complex ones like needing to move or stretch to keep the blood flowing or avoid pedal-leg cramps, and huge ones like keeping blood sugar out of hypoglycemic levels, this is first and foremost a SAFETY issue.

And, besides needing to stop occasionally to check that we're good to drive on, we also need our few minutes to refuel, check stuff like mirrors being in order and tires OK, and do a bunch of CUSTOMER SATISFACTION - RELATED stuff like chuck their trash out, check for left-behind items of value, readjust seats, wipe their grimy paw-prints off the windows from when they slammed the doors shut (y'all ever hear of door handles?!), and clean up random messes like the ten torn-off fake nails an overanxious chick left on my floor mat (her "fellow ho's before hunky bros" argument wit her friend, plus seemed to be coming down from some sort of stimulant - not my driving. Lol)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

...oh, and when the heck are you supposed to write those cover-your-azz comment essays for bad riders if ya got stacked pings????


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I detect far more than a whiff of BS in this...
> 
> Also, last I checked, we weren't driverless cars yet. Between simple human needs like to occasionally urinate, more complex ones like needing to move or stretch to keep the blood flowing or avoid pedal-leg cramps, and huge ones like keeping blood sugar out of hypoglycemic levels, this is first and foremost a SAFETY issue.
> 
> And, besides needing to stop occasionally to check that we're good to drive on, we also need our few minutes to refuel, check stuff like mirrors being in order and tires OK, and do a bunch of CUSTOMER SATISFACTION - RELATED stuff like chuck their trash out, check for left-behind items of value, readjust seats, wipe their grimy paw-prints off the windows from when they slammed the doors shut (y'all ever hear of door handles?!), and clean up random messes like the ten torn-off fake nails an overanxious chick left on my floor mat (her "fellow ho's before hunky bros" argument wit her friend, plus seemed to be coming down from some sort of stimulant - not my driving. Lol)


That's what the Last Ride feature mentioned above is for.


Adieu said:


> ...oh, and when the heck are you supposed to write those cover-your-azz comment essays for bad riders if ya got stacked pings????


Speech-text is my go-to for this. 10 seconds to rant vs 2 minutes to type.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

[QUOTE:"BostonBarry, post: 925819, member: 26254"]That's what the Last Ride feature mentioned above is for.

Speech-text is my go-to for this. 10 seconds to rant vs 2 minutes to type.[/QUOTE]

Just because you -may- not wish to accept rides doesn't mean you wish to not be offered them, much less to go offline.

The ability to vet and reject offers, cancel on riders, and otherwise cherry pick albeit at the expense of acceptance metrics WAS a fundamental basis of this IC deal...

Also, pre-assigned pax during an ongoing ride are ALREADY awaiting your arrival... A ping sent even just 30 seconds after a dropoff is NOT. That's 2-3 minutes of downtime for you, versus several minutes pax have already been wondering if you're coming or what -before- you can even give em your attention

These people may well be texting, calling, etc. Already.

Also, how do you expect to be able to cheerfully slander and nitpick in comments against pax you just dropped off, out loud no less, while still driving other pax in your car????

This is DEEPLY messed up.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Also since we can't see the pax rating, we may not be warned of possible asshatery of said pax. What's worse is that let's say the 2nd pickup pax creates a negative experience for the 1st pax. You as the driver will get dinged for an unpleasant ride.

Then you get the ones who want to make a stop somewhere and ***** and whine when you tell them you can't. Or the ones who bring more than the maximum 2 per line request. Or the ride that never ends and you start dropping people off and others get added to the ride mid ride. 

I hate line. I will only take them if and when I need to get my ride counts in for the week.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

> Just because you -may- not wish to accept rides doesn't mean you wish to not be offered them, much less to go offline.
> 
> The ability to vet and reject offers, cancel on riders, and otherwise cherry pick albeit at the expense of acceptance metrics WAS a fundamental basis of this IC deal...
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you're speaking theoretically as you NEVER get a rating/comment screen while a pax is in your car.

I will concede the rating really should be shown after acceptance/adding line pickup/stacking. However, I will counter with pax ratings are basically pointless. Drivers rate down for the most ridiculous reasons. I don't trust them to evaluate my leads and relay useful data about their quality. Case-in-point: picked up a 1☆ rider tonight. I was his second Lyft. Casually asked if everything was good with his first and he said it was great, no complaints. I gave him 5☆. He was ready outside the bar when I arrived, not drunk, got in quickly, had destination entered, made good conversation, and tipped me.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

macchiato said:


> What's worse is that let's say the 2nd pickup pax creates a negative experience for the 1st pax. You as the driver will get dinged for an unpleasant ride.


This has happened to me not once but twice now, this is why I asked how can we cancel an individual Rider,

The first time it happened to my car I had to put the first set of two male passengers out of my car,

The second set of passengers was two flaming gay guys,

The first set of male passengers thought they would have a good time talking s*** about gay people, it got so heated I had to pull over and show them the curb,

this is b***S*** this is going to get Lyft sued over this s*** you mark my words..


----------

